# (H)Tyranids (W)Paypal £££



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

*For Sale, medium size Tyranid army.*

*Retail for this lot of GW models, unprepared, would cost you around £500. The models are stored in a KR Multicase Kaiser2 system which retails at £65.* 



All the HQ and Elite models are metal, professionally prepped and pinned by myself - The heads for the Mawloc and Carnifex are also pinned and removable for ease of painting. Some models have a thin wash of Mechrite Red on them, but it is only thin and can be easily painted or sprayed over.

I will sell for £350 for the lot but will consider sensible offers - please PM me.


*Postage*
Price does not include postage and packing. 

Within the UK I always post items Recorded or Special Delivery depending on the total value of the package, this provides both tracking and insurance. As this would be quite a heavy bundle (above 2Kg) the price for Special Delivery would be around the £25 mark.

For anyone fairly local to me (within a 20 mile radius) I could deliver the army.

Overseas customers may find the postage costs outweigh the savings, but I guess it depends on how much GW charges for it's products outside the UK.




*#1 Hive Tyrant*

















*#2 Tyrant Guard*










*#3 Tyrant Guard*










*#4 Hive Guard*










*#5 Hive Guard*











*#6 Lictor*










*#7 Lictor*










*#8 Pyrovore*










*#9 Pyrovore*










*#10 Zoanthrope*










*#11 Zoanthrope*










*#12 Zoanthrope*










*#13 Warrior Brood*










*#14 Warrior Brood*










*#15 32 Hormagaunts*










*#16 20 Termagants*










*#17 8 Genestealers*










*#18 27 Rippers*










*#19 12 Plastic Spore Mines*










*#20 Mawloc*

















*#21 Carnifex*

















*#22 Biovore and 5 Plastic Spore Mines*


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

what a shame. Your son had a nice Looking Army.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

It should be I made the majority of it...:laugh: They have never even graced the battlefield.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

C'mon people, I need to get shut of this lot, it's taking up valuable space. Any takers? Anyone? opcorn:


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

A few questions, 
Firstly, are you willing to sell parts of the army? 
And if so, how much for the two hive guard and the brood of termagants?

Also, im assuming thats the wrong picture of termagants that you have posted there right?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

First off, well spotted on the (ahem) deliberate mistake :blush: - it's sorted now. Unfortunately I am not willing to break up the army, it's way too much of a ball-ache to start posting off bits and pieces...sorry.


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

no worries! I can understand the pain. Best of luck selling it all!


----------



## pandabear (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

I just totted up a rough estimate of combined worth of all the figures, new, on TotalWargamer and that came to ~£350

I would be able to offer £200 for the lot considering the above price but I don't know what you're after now or whether you still have it for sale?


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

pandabear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just totted up a rough estimate of combined worth of all the figures, new, on TotalWargamer and that came to ~£350
> 
> I would be able to offer £200 for the lot considering the above price but I don't know what you're after now or whether you still have it for sale?


Yes the army is still for sale but £200 is less than I am willing to sell for. 

Cy


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Are you interested in a trade of any kind? I have Necron, Marine/BA, Dark Eldar armies and some BFG if you are interested in any of that. Happy to trade like-for-like on retail value, I just don't have any cash atm.

I'm in York, which would make delivery/pickup rather easy too.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Are you interested in a trade of any kind? I have Necron, Marine/BA, Dark Eldar armies and some BFG if you are interested in any of that. Happy to trade like-for-like on retail value, I just don't have any cash atm.
> 
> I'm in York, which would make delivery/pickup rather easy too.


Thanks for the offer Sethis but I have all the toys I personally need  this is actually my sons army and he has given up on the hobby (again) so he wants the cash for whatever his latest transitory interest is.

The minimum he will consider taking is £320 which to be fair isn't a bad price considering the retail cost and work that has gone into the kit.

Keep checking back if you are interested, I don't suppose it's going to go anywhere anytime soon. :laugh:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Fair enough. As soon as I manage to sell my 5000pt Raven Guard army then I might check back with you... :laugh:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

No problem. Btw, I can easily drop it off in York. :grin:


----------



## Kharole (Jun 12, 2012)

pandabear said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just totted up a rough estimate of combined worth of all the figures, new, on TotalWargamer and that came to ~£350
> 
> I would be able to offer £200 for the lot considering the above price but I don't know what you're after now or whether you still have it for sale?


He is estimating it off of games-workshop. goodluck selling this beast of an army


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Correct, the original quoted price was for the models direct from GW. The models currently come to around £370 on Total Wargamer AND come with a KR multicase system which is a further £58.49 so a total of approximately £429.

All the models are professionally built and prepared and the metal models are pinned. They are all undercoated in citadel primer...even at TW's discounted prices I think I am asking a fair price.  Unfortunately I can no longer edit the original post to drop the price so here's an update.

*Sale Price -£300*

I'm in no rush to sell and this is the lowest the price is ever gonna drop to.


----------

